# Mini ITX, noiseless PC with Intel Atom



## Winudertas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm building noiseless PC with Intel Atom CPU and 120GB SSD for 24/7 working with torrents. As I don't need a lot of horsepower, I decided to buy this:

ASRock AD2550B-ITX - http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/AD2550B-ITX/

This mobo, as I understand, is with Intel Atom D2550 CPU and PowerVR SGX545 GPU. It costs me about 55 euros, so price is very low. But I have few questions:

1. What low-budget Mini ITX case I should use? I think Cooler Master Elite 120 Advance is a good choice.
2. Atom D2550, PowerVR SGX545 and 4GB RAM - Enough for Windows 7?
3. This PC will be virtually noiseless, except of PSU fan?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2013)

4 gigs is fine.

throw it all in here

IN WIN IW-BQ656T.AD80TBLR, Mini ITX case w/ AD80A7...


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 16, 2013)

With that low of a power draw I wouldn't be surprised if you could fine a silent psu.

How many hdd's will you use? I assume no DVD drives.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2013)

One this about this board is that it mentions its not compatible with windows 7 X64. Just throwing that out there if you needed to run X64 OS. Other than that, I think it looks great!


----------



## Frick (Jan 16, 2013)

nMEDIAPC HTPC 1080iP Typical 60W, Maxiaum 85W Mini...

Something like that could work. Maybe not that exact model, but in that fashion.

EDIT: I have this and it works quite well with a nanoITX board.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frick said:


> nMEDIAPC HTPC 1080iP Typical 60W, Maxiaum 85W Mini...
> 
> Something like that could work. Maybe not that exact model, but in that fashion.
> 
> EDIT: I have this and it works quite well with a nanoITX board.



Great find, a psu brick would probably be much better.


----------



## Winudertas (Jan 16, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> With that low of a power draw I wouldn't be surprised if you could fine a silent psu.
> 
> How many hdd's will you use? I assume no DVD drives.



I will use one 120GB SSD in the first month, later maybe 2.5 500GB typical HDD. No DVD, of course. What I want, silent PSU for good price.



Easy Rhino said:


> 4 gigs is fine.
> 
> throw it all in here
> 
> IN WIN IW-BQ656T.AD80TBLR, Mini ITX case w/ AD80A7...



I'm looking for cheap, but also good looking ITX case. CM Elite 120 Advance looks very nice to me.



brandonwh64 said:


> One this about this board is that it mentions its not compatible with windows 7 X64. Just throwing that out there if you needed to run X64 OS. Other than that, I think it looks great!



I don't care. I will use Windows 7 32 bit anyway with 2GB or 4GB RAM.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

I am curious as to why you are using an ssd? Seems like a bit overkill in speed and possibly lack luster in space(depending on how much you download). I am guessing it is for the power efficiency?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am curious as to why you are using an ssd? Seems like a bit overkill in speed and possibly lack luster in space(depending on how much you download). I am guessing it is for the power efficiency?



he said noise.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> he said noise.



He also said he might get some 500gb hdd's negating the lack of noise from the ssd.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> He also said he might get some 500gb hdd's negating the lack of noise from the ssd.



i know. that confused me as well.


----------



## Winudertas (Jan 17, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am curious as to why you are using an ssd? Seems like a bit overkill in speed and possibly lack luster in space(depending on how much you download). I am guessing it is for the power efficiency?



Thing is this. I rip sports games. NBA game, for example, is 2.0-2.5GB, so I can put about 40 games to 120 SSD. If it's not Play-Off or Finals, I will have to upload game about 3-4 days. I have a bunch of laptops (10.1 netbook, 15.6 standart, 15.6 gaming), but 10.1 Eee PC is too loud for me, not talking about 15.6 standart or very noisy gaming laptop. So I decided to buy passive cooling Intel Atom with SSD.



Easy Rhino said:


> i know. that confused me as well.



I explained everything above. I will try later to add 2.5 inch 500GB typical drive and we will see a noise at night. Anyway, maybe anyone can offer good, silent PSU for my ITX system?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 17, 2013)

Did you buy the mainboard already? It's a good one, I can recommend it. However, the quickest and cheapest solution is to buy an Atom box (ie. incl. case) off ebay.  They are cheap second hand. Why? Because a lot of people buy them and decide to swap them for something more powerful. For NAS or torrent it is fine. But people who got them for HTPC soon decide to swap it. Check out ebay.  As for case... Shuttle do some nice Atom boxes/cases.  I have a few atom systems, and decided to put them in supermicro 1UE racks. Supermicro offer silent PSUs and there is space in a 1UE rack for 4x 2.5" HDDs.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 17, 2013)

Pico and panel PSUs are excellent solutions for these kind of low power systems.


----------



## LTUGamer (Jan 17, 2013)

You cant use 4 GB RAM. PowerVR SGX545 graphics haven't 64 bit drivers so you can't use them or you should try luck with PAE.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 17, 2013)

You might want to consider this too: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002VFG5A6/?tag=tec053-21

Comes with a suitable psu so price might end up lower than CM120 + PSU


----------

